# Show off those lovely Rump Whites!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I swear they are one of the cuties mice...and I rarely see them. I know we don't have them in the US yet, but I would love to see pictures if any members here have them.

And tell me a bit about the genetics. Are they just spotted that has been bred for that trait? So are they like dutch in that you can get mice that are not at all rumpwhite in a rumpwhite pair?

I am facinated with their little clean tushies!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

They look like someones dipped them in paint :lol:

rumpwhite is a diffrent gene to pieds (Rw) and its a leathal dominant gene, so a mouse only needs one copy to be rumpwhite and any embrios who get 2 copies will be reasorbed so breeding rumpwhite to rumpwhite should produce smaller litters as any RwRw wont be born. As they all have 1 copy of the gene when breeding rumpwhite to rumpwhite you will also get non rumpwhites as well. Allthought like with the other marked mice you will also get nonperfect ones who have things like bumpy lines and such. Tinkers Mousery has/had rumpwhites if you do a google search for them it should come up with there website and pics.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Me and Elena are getting rumpwhite from the UK shipment!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Rhasputin said:


> Me and Elena are getting rumpwhite from the UK shipment!


Yep! And I am very excited to see them. I hope I can beg for a spot on the waiting list.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I have bred rumpwhites for years  They're not that common here but I have supplied lots of people over the years (show, hobby breeders and pet only) so they are also in the hands of non-show breeders now, which as far as I'm aware they weren't before I got them. Hopefully this will help to preserve the gene at least.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think they'll be a real hit over here, there has already been a lot of enthusiasm about receiving them!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

They are very cool looking mice.
Give it a few years, I bet the enthusiasm will grow even more


----------

